
GDPR at Mouseflow - bartman
https://mouseflow.com/gdpr/
======
james_pm
This is good work by Mouseflow. Spells out clearly what users (data
controllers) of Mouseflow will need to do prior to May 2018 to be compliant,
and also what Mouseflow does for data subjects.

